# New guy thinking about casting



## norman vandyke (Jun 3, 2015)

I have some stuff I'd like to cast but I need to know a few things first. Can I cast without pressure? What is the best resin for such application. I've watched a few youtube videos of this British guy doing resin and wood stuff and he doesn't appear to use pressure and his stuff turns out pretty good(not the same stuff I'd be working with though). Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 3, 2015)

Here's what I've learned, take it for what it's worth. Pressure really helps, I tried without it for a while and threw a lot of expensive resin away because of air bubbles. As far as resin I say alumilite, it works much better afterwards and gets a much better finish. Also, I built a shaker to help with bubbles for pine cones and cholla. Hope this helps.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 3, 2015)

Is all I need a pressure pot, casting forms, air compressor, resin and the connector for the pot to receive air? And probably dyes and some pearl powder.


----------



## TimR (Jun 3, 2015)

My $0.02
Make sure your wood is bone dry, water is enemy creating bubbles.
Alumilite is friendlier odor wise and working qualities of material, but really tough for me to get good results without pressurizing...and evacuating unmixed resin in a vac chamber.
Polyester resin is cheaper and you may get away without a pressure pot and get decent results but it's more brittle though not unworkable.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 3, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Is all I need a pressure pot, casting forms, air compressor, resin and the connector for the pot to receive air? And probably dyes and some pearl powder.


Pretty much, and a good dose of patience.


----------



## justallan (Jun 3, 2015)

Norm, when you try it please give me a holler. I'd like to see this done someday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 3, 2015)

justallan said:


> Norm, when you try it please give me a holler. I'd like to see this done someday.


Will do!


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 3, 2015)

TimR said:


> My $0.02
> Make sure your wood is bone dry, water is enemy creating bubbles.
> Alumilite is friendlier odor wise and working qualities of material, but really tough for me to get good results without pressurizing...and evacuating unmixed resin in a vac chamber.
> Polyester resin is cheaper and you may get away without a pressure pot and get decent results but it's more brittle though not unworkable.


I wish I could use the method I use for filling checks and holes in lumber(gorilla glue/saw dust from same material mix) for blank voids. It almost always blends right in with the wood but it might not work so well with burly and figured wood.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 4, 2015)

Yep, I REALLY need to learn casting...


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 4, 2015)

Anyone know if I can use a vacuum chamber with casting resin to stabilize at the same time as casting or do I need to stabilize first?


----------



## TimR (Jun 4, 2015)

Stabilize first. There's a good thread on this in this forum...hmmm, here's one
http://woodbarter.com/threads/stabilizing-cast-blanks.20471/


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 4, 2015)

TimR said:


> Stabilize first. There's a good thread on this in this forum...hmmm


I'll start looking. Thanks


----------

